# Proof of concept - anodised butterflies



## BradG (May 15, 2012)

Soooo, in light of Marshall anodising his first pen (which looks fantastic by the way) i thought i would raise the bar a notch with this :tongue:

ok, ok its not a pen as it stands. I wanted to get my method correct and it took quite a bit of experimenting to get three different dyes onto one anodised layer, but im happy with the process - and il move on to applying this method to a finished aluminium pen.

I intend of making a jr gent in this style, and once i do this il release a video on how its done step by step

you can see the blacks surface finish is not great - complete with chip in the layer. It was not the intention of this experiment to get a nice smooth black finish - it was to suss these butterflies :biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (May 15, 2012)

cool concept - I had no idea you could anodize distinct patterns in multiple colors like that. I've seen swirly anodizing before.

almost looks like the red butterflies are outlined in gold.


----------



## mredburn (May 15, 2012)

Brad,  Marshall and I were just talking about multple color anodizing.


----------



## BradG (May 15, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> cool concept - I had no idea you could anodize distinct patterns in multiple colors like that. I've seen swirly anodizing before.
> 
> almost looks like the red butterflies are outlined in gold.


 
Yes quite prominently in person outlined in gold, though not intentionally. i could hazard a guess how it happened. somethings occured with my red dye too... gone a bit jellyfied, and some got on my trousers. melted a hole straight through them and welded the material to my skin! pretty vicious. jumped straight in shower and neutralised burn with alkali.



mredburn said:


> Brad, Marshall and I were just talking about multple color anodizing.


 
it opens up ALOT of doors... with logo's , text, patterns etc... sure beats engraving though is a little tricky process


----------



## bluwolf (May 15, 2012)

Okay, that is very cool... Butterflies aside:biggrin: Well done!

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (May 15, 2012)

Way cool Brad. Looking forward to the rest of this venture.


----------



## thewishman (May 15, 2012)

Talk about suffering for your art...

Gorgeous work with the butterflies! Love the multicolor anodizing!


----------



## PenPal (May 15, 2012)

Brad,

Quite a metamorphis, complete with safety warning.

I like your enlarged concept it has merit thanks for sharing.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Mapster (May 15, 2012)

Well Brad, you have raised the bar high enough it gives the rest of us something to shoot for! That is a very cool proof of concept, and I can see you doing some cool stuff with that for sure. Now we are just going to have to figure out how to reach that bar, sounds hard! :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (May 16, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Okay, that is very cool... Butterflies aside:biggrin: Well done!
> 
> Mike


 
Yes i did pull a face while doing butterflies... but was an easy choice



dalecamino said:


> Way cool Brad. Looking forward to the rest of this venture.


likewise. will require a little investment i think in a new machine, but im always game for that 



thewishman said:


> Talk about suffering for your art...
> 
> Gorgeous work with the butterflies! Love the multicolor anodizing!


 
I was impressed with the speed it happened if im honest lol



pwhay said:


> Brad,
> 
> Quite a metamorphis, complete with safety warning.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Peter



Mapster said:


> Well Brad, you have raised the bar high enough it gives the rest of us something to shoot for! That is a very cool proof of concept, and I can see you doing some cool stuff with that for sure. Now we are just going to have to figure out how to reach that bar, sounds hard! :biggrin:


 
Im sure the one colour will keep you entertained for quite a while, giving me a chance to perfect this method.. then il show you what aproach is working for me


----------



## johncrane (May 16, 2012)

Looks like a lotta work, im impressed, well done Brad!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 16, 2012)

Showoff! :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## BradG (May 16, 2012)

I was impressed myself John after i uncovered it at the end.. was half expecting one of the butterflies colours to of run into another.

And Jonathan, showoff? thats rich coming from the maker of those brooks blanks lol


----------



## FlaArmyMom2007 (May 20, 2012)

Looks good! Nice job anodizing!


----------

